# Media Player



## tkarns24 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a Ht set up going , but i have run into a real serious issue, i have 2tb of movie and music files, i want a media player but not for streaming , but so that i can have all my cover art available . what i want to know is would i still need a media player if i connect my ps3 to a nas drive


----------

